
Apple: Body found at tech giant's headquarters campus in California - ex3ndr
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/apple-body-found-headquarters-campus-california-cupertino-suicide-a7004166.html
======
askyourmother
Reports a gun was also found at the scene:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3561995/Police-
inves...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3561995/Police-
investigating-possible-suicide-Apple-s-headquarters.html)

